# Is this a Baby Crow? Or?



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all,


Thing is, I have no Camera yet! One is on the way, might be here tomorrow...


Anyway, cute Baby, weighs around 40 Grams...overall size in silohuette, about like a Sparrow...

Long large black Beak...black corners to the mouth...silvery black legs and feet and toes...black Feathers with long quills on the Wing feathers...two black hair-like tufts on his head about 1/4 inch long or so side to side...low Eyes...Eyes are dark Blue...

Overall 'Leggy', Wing Droopy when at rest...and sleeps with his Beak pointed almost straight 
'up'...a Perching-Bird. likes his 3/4 inch thick Branch chunk on it's low stand...


'Serious' about things, self posessed mood and bearing...

Brought to me yesterday, seemed dehydrated, dim, tired...made a couple little poops or greenish brown snake shaped pulp...the few most recent, were white or pale yellow with some bubbles...

...not much for any Gapeing or sound...

I tried various secret Masonic Handshakes, Rain-Dances, and cheeping, schreeching ( light-small schreeches I mean) and other sounds, trying to hit on something to inspire him...he seemed merely composed, bored a little, wan...

Let him rest on a branch above a Heating Pad...

This morning, many small schreeeeeches or little squawks from him as I was waking up...I jump up again for rounding up some chow experiments...but he still would not gape...inside of mouth merely looks darkish, maybe darkish red sort of but mostly dark...but hard to se because he never opens it very much!

Finally, this evening, after many pretty futile tries, and a few rounds of smootchy-smootchy on his head, little preens, and warm 'Haaaaaahhhhhh's on his back...he did some tentative pecking motions on my finger tip...so...

I had some little food bites in water which I was blotting then holding for putting into his Gape-Mouth...so, I held up this little bowl of food bits in water, and he gently drank, 'like a Sparrow'...so I let him...

After many little sips, where he'd raise his Beak and make little Beak-mouth motiong and throat motions, he was pecking at the food bits, very gently...but not getting them, so, I held up bits in tweezers, and he would take them s-o-m-e-t-i-m-e-s, with the tip of his Beak.

So, finally, we got something of a light meal into him anyway...about enough to cover one's little fingernail anyway, if 1/8th inch worth deep.

Tiny flakes of Fish, little bits of water logged Goji Berry, little bits of Spinich...

A beginning anyway!

Whew!


Now, what IS he?

Enyone have any links to week old or ten day old or two week old Crows?

Does not seem like a Grackle or Starling to me, but...I so seldom get these kinds of Birds...


Whatchathink? (Lol, I know, not so easy with no images!) 


Thanks all!


Love, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Now too...

The latest poops being plain white, but the earlier ones were watery-yellow...

If this was a Columbiforme, I would give them Metronidazole, and promptly.

I am not sure if I should do this for this Bird, since I do not know what particulars their poops may have, where it does not signal a trichomona infection, or Canker or what...

I would appreciate your opinion...

Otherwise, before bed, I recon I will elect to treat him, and give him a dose suited to his weight...

I imagine it would be fine really...whether he 'has' anything or not.


Anyway...maybe my Camera will be delivered tomorrow? I hope so!

Oh, he has no appearent Whiskers...

And, the 'tufts' of hair I mentioned, are really a kind of band of hair with slight emphasis to suggest two tufts on his head...a band which if on the front part of the top of his head...and sticks out, or up...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Couldn't say for sure if it's a crow, but the color of the eyes sounds about right - according to my book on Corvids, the iris is gray/blue turning eventually to brown.

Maybe try him, foodwise, with some canned dog food, Phil? I knw that's what they give many young birds at the wildlife hospital near me.

John


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Grackle Phil.


----------



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

*crow*

by ur descrption it is a crow.
i currently have a crow that im raising i wanted to raise one earlier but everybody here was like no dont take it from its mother etc. so i didnt.
but then about a week and a half ago i saw a young crow that fell out of the nest. so im feeding him right now and it has blue eyes. anyway i have to feed him now bye,.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

The only reason why I say a Grackle Phil is their eyes are dark blue and they are big babies, they also look straight up at the sky. Extremely intelligent birds. Wash all their food before eating it and when the babys poo in the nest the parents remove it imediately. You can always tell where a Grackle nest is because of the run way of poop on the ground. Almost too smart for their own good like crows.


----------



## mofalk (Apr 18, 2006)

*Crow or ?*









Grackle nestlings are about the size of a Robin nestling.....
They are brown
Crow nestlings are black.....and a bit bigger than a grackle ..almost up to the size of an adult bird when fledged. Their eyes are blue, mouth pink . Check to see if the bird needs rehydration ..
They can be fed a base of decent quality, soaked dog food with applesauce, egg, etc. They will grasp the dog chunk from you....
If it is not gaping ...may be because it needs rehydration and then food....
Keep the baby warm and ask Terry Whatley.....she knows a whole heck more about crows.
Food may be different from pidges but bacic emergency care is similar.
After you have identified the bird....you will know for sure what to feed him!
Maureen


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh golly...


Thank you all so much...


He did not make it...had died in the night sometime, and when I checked on him first thing, he was gone.

We had had a little more get-along time, a little more chow...a little more sippings-drinking...and he seemed much better...

The 'Water' I had the food bits soaking in was in effect a decent hydration solution...Pear Juice ( from some Canned Pears packed in their own juice) a dash of Salt, a light touch of powdered Stress Vitamines...and plain Water.

Poops, few though they were, were finally just white, there had really only been one sort of 'yellow' watery one anyway...so...I decided to let him be and not do the Metronidazole...

Beak and Lips were 'black' not yellow, everything black really...so, I think 'Crow'...

He DID seem to want to 'wash' his food!

That was some of what was going on with the little food bits I had soaking in the Water, in a little tiny bowl the size half a gollfball...he really liked that...and "that" was what finally got his interest and attention the best.

I sure liked him...enough poops of a watery kind all tolled to suggest that I have seen worse dehydration anyway, so...

I dunno...this was one of those which from the start, I found myself glancing to him, checking on him gently, and so on, to make sure he was still allright...

I do not usually do that, or not quite like that, and when I do, I do not realize I am doing it, but when later look back...it is something Irealize I did with the ones who do not tend to make it.

Grackle-like in shape, leggy, similar, but different mood, different habits, different expectations...

Damn...

I sure liked him...
I probably should have just tube fed some hydration solution with a little light nourishment in it.

I several times experimented with opening his Beak, but he seemed so fragile and boney-leggy, and he did not like me doing that, and of course, I wanted him to gape, so I was torn about screwing up the ease and trust mood by forcing his Beak open...so...

Oye...

Sorry...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, sorry this little guy didn't make it.


----------

